# Baby Bump Pictures?



## LilMama2be

:] When did you start showing?
pictures?:happydance:


----------



## Suz

Once you reach a certain post count then you can show pictures :headspin:


----------



## LilMama2be

That wasn't what i asked at all.
I asked when you started to show? as in your pregnancy?
and if anyone had pictures??


----------



## princess_vix

Go to first trimester and at the top it says your bumps :D you can post there :) xxx


----------



## Jenelle

LilMama2be said:


> That wasn't what i asked at all.
> I asked when you started to show? as in your pregnancy?
> and if anyone had pictures??

:shock: Wow!! no need to be soo rude!! Perhaps she just misunderstood your question... she was only trying to be helpful!!


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Here we go again, Another arguement coming....
Come on girls, Isnt it best just to leave something if you dont like what they said instead of trying to cause something to happen?

LilMamma2be, Im 11 weeks, 12 on friday, and my bloat is started to turn into a tiny tiny bump, Everyones different though so you could show anytime after 12 weeks usualy.
X


----------



## nikky0907

You have 'Your bumps' sticky thread in every trimester section.
Girls put up pics of their bumps there.

P.S. Please don't be rude towards other members because they didn't answer directly what you asked. She just wanted to tell you that before you think about putting a pic you need a certain number of posts.


----------



## Becky

I was over 20 weeks cant remember exactly when though!

x


----------



## kellysays2u

Personally I dont think she was trying to be rude. I think she was just clarifying her question. I would have done the same thing if someone didnt seem to understand my post. Lets all just tell her what she asked instead of telling a new member she is being rude. She probably doesn't need to feel unwanted and stressed here too. 

I honestly think she was just clarifying what she posted because she didn't think someone understood.


----------



## LilUnxO

i'm not showing yet .. just a little bit bloated :( but my belly is starting to get a little harder soo everyone thinks ill start showing soon. im only small aswell so i hope i dont get a huge bump lol! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aww please dont argue girlies

and i started showing at about 16 weeks

and all my bump pics are in the second and third tri bump section or in my journel i think
xx


----------



## Jenelle

LongRoadAhead said:


> Here we go again, Another arguement coming....
> Come on girls, Isnt it best just to leave something if you dont like what they said instead of trying to cause something to happen?
> 
> X

I'm sorry if it came across that I was trying to start and argument, cause I most deffinetly was not. I have never been a part of any arguments on this forum, and don't intend to be.


----------



## x-Angel-x

hi girls i started to show at like 17 weeks with my babies i am now 30 weeks and the size of a house lol


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Oh no no I didnt mean it directly towards you hun.
There just always seems to be some sort of arguement or disagreement going on about something which isnt always neccesary as this site is ment to be helpful.
Thats all i ment
X


----------



## Blob

I started showing prob at around 20 plus weeks a bit and then maybe around 30 where one person noticed but i got a 'proper' bigger bump at 34 weeks :) Now i feel rather large ha ha ha!!


----------



## heather91

I started showing properly about 2-3 weeks ago. :D Not posting a pic yet though 'cause there's still not much to see lol. x


----------



## Xx_Tashaa_xX

Hey im 16 wk pregnant, and im still not showing is this normal'? x


----------



## vinteenage

Hon, this thread is two years old! It's really to just make a new one in a thread is a couple months old or older!

Pop into the bump pictures at the top of the Teen Pregnancy section, or in the First Tri. It's perfectly normal to not be showing at 16 weeks, I didn't show properly until around 24.


----------



## Sophiiie

I wondered why I didn't recognise anyone that had posted! :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

me too lol xx


----------



## Xx_Tashaa_xX

Ok, me at 16 wk 

[IMG]https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/NatashaBelcher/Picture0004.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Xx_Tashaa_xX

Xx_Tashaa_xX said:


> Ok, me at 16 wk
> 
> [IMG]https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/NatashaBelcher/Picture0004.jpg[/IMG]

https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/NatashaBelcher/Picture0002.jpg

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ And again, :):flower:


----------



## vinteenage

You're showing quite a bit!


----------



## Burchy314

I started showing around 17 weeks...but no one else noticed until like 20 weeks...and no strangers started asking until 28 weeks.


----------

